# Ibanez Lo Pro 7 vs Edge Pro 7



## beyondcosmos (Dec 10, 2013)

I've got a 2007 RG1527 I'm trying to mod up.

I've been messaging Rich from Ibanez rules since his site is the only one I know of to get Ibanez bridges from. He told me that a Lo Pro 7 would work on an RG1527, despite the fact that the RG7620s had necks with 65mm at the 24th fret and the RG1527 I have is 68mm at the 24th fret.

He said the string spacing is the same--I'd just have to alter the cavity. His reasoning was that Ibanez ordered this bridge for the new JEM7V7, so it should be able to fit on a newer 7 string neck.

Does he know what he's talking about? I don't want to throw $300+ at something unless I'm sure it'll work on my guitar.

Ibanez 7 string gurus, I seek your knowledge and wisdom.


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Rich Harris knows more about Ibanez than any other human on the planet, and I'm not using hyperbole when I say that.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 11, 2013)

They're both solid bridges either way. And Rich certainly knows what he's talking about. 

Honestly, if your heart is set on a Lo-Pro and don't mind on both the cost of one and routing the bridge cavity of your 1527, then by all means do so (or better yet, find a good deal on a used RG7620 for roughly the same price). IMO, for the 1527, I'd get the locking stud mod for the Edge Pro (also from Rich) for much cheaper. That way you'll still get the flutter and feel of the Lo Pro.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Dec 11, 2013)

I really would like to have a Lo Pro 7 since everyone goes on about how insane they are and I've had poor experiences with the other trem systems Ibanez makes (and made) for their 7 strings.

What reasons (beyond price) would there be not to get the Lo Pro 7?


----------



## tmo (Dec 11, 2013)

Please don't do that. *The benefits (if any) do not cover the costs and it is not reversible*.

The bridge your guitar has IS AS GOOD AS THE LO PRO 7. If you are not satisfied, probably it's a setup matter, meaning the choice of string gauges included. Please do note that a 7 string floyd rose does not flutter as a 6 string one. There is more tension with the added string...

If latter on you decide to sell that guitar, you'll loose all the investment on the modding.

IMO it is not worth it.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Dec 11, 2013)

tmo said:


> Please don't do that. *The benefits (if any) do not cover the costs and it is not reversible*.
> 
> The bridge your guitar has IS AS GOOD AS THE LO PRO 7. If you are not satisfied, probably it's a setup matter, meaning the choice of string gauges included. Please do note that a 7 string floyd rose does not flutter as a 6 string one. There is more tension with the added string...
> 
> ...



It's a 2007 RG1527 and stays in tune wonderfully, but the bridge (including the nut) has some wear and rust on it. I have this vision of eventually getting either a mahogany, alder, or ash body made for it and throwing in either EMG metalworks or blackouts. This is when I'd install the Lo Pro 7, thus saving the original basswood body. I don't know... I guess I'm just picky.

Anyway, thanks for the advise. I've talked so much about guitar projects but have never posted an NGD or anything, so I think that'll be the next thing I post once I get the chance.


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 11, 2013)

The reason people consider the Lo Pro Edge 7 to be the best 7 string bridge Ibanez has ever made is because people think the Lo Pro Edge was the best 6 string bridge Ibanez ever made. I don't think Ibanez ever made an Edge 7 so your options were the Lo Pro Edge 7 or the Lo TRS 7, the latter being one of the worst bridges Ibanez has ever made.
Interestingly enough, Rich was right about the 7V7; its the only model using the Lo Pro Edge 7. I guess Steve Vai is stuck his ways.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 12, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> The reason people consider the Lo Pro Edge 7 to be the best 7 string bridge Ibanez has ever made is because people think the Lo Pro Edge was the best 6 string bridge Ibanez ever made. I don't think Ibanez ever made an Edge 7 so your options were the Lo Pro Edge 7 or the Lo TRS 7, the latter being one of the worst bridges Ibanez has ever made.
> Interestingly enough, Rich was right about the 7V7; its the only model using the Lo Pro Edge 7. I guess Steve Vai is stuck his ways.


 
The (original) Edge 7s were all over the early green dot UVs, like this 91 model:







Both Original and Lo Pro Edges are considered the best trems is due to their construction. Gotoh durable materials, MIJ construction, locking studs etc. What makes the Edge Pro a few points behind is the lack of locking studs (but can be modded), and the saddles consist of more moving components than the 2 older Edges (hence more things that can go wrong). However it's still a great trem. Preference is also a factor as well. 

The Lo-TRS 7 isn't too bad. For 7 string trems, yeah it's Ibby's worst, but it's still durable. It's on par with the Edge III, both much better than the TRS-2 or TRS 201/101s. 

The K7s and the Apex1 are the other Ibby 7s that's not Vai's that have the Lo Pros. Of course they're modified to necessitate the U-Bar system. Also note that the Edge Zero on the Premium UV does not have the ZPS, hence making it a (cheaper) Lo Pro in EZ clothing.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Dec 13, 2013)

Bloody Inferno brought up things I knew as well as a nice amount of things that are new to me. Great input.

On top of all of this, I have a German-made OFR7 that I might just throw in since it's only a few months old, holds tune better than every other bridge I've ever played, and it's black and would thus look a lot better with the paint and hardware on my RG1527 than the stock cosmic black Edge Pro 7 or a chrome replacement would.

I also think it would be downright hilarious to put an OFR7 on an Ibanez 7 string, especially considering how sacrilege some people consider that to be (I know I'd have to get it shimmed--I say 'get it shimmed' because I'm not quite at that level of working on my own gear yet).


----------



## Given To Fly (Dec 13, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The (original) Edge 7s were all over the early green dot UVs, like this 91 model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Your post was better than mine on the subject.


----------



## beyondcosmos (Dec 13, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The (original) Edge 7s were all over the early green dot UVs, like this 91 model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you think the Original and Lo Pro 7 bridges compare to an OFR7? How would an OFR7s construction hold up to the Japanese made ones? I know historically both German and Japanese metalworking is some of (if not the best) on the planet.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 13, 2013)

beyondcosmos said:


> How do you think the Original and Lo Pro 7 bridges compare to an OFR7? How would an OFR7s construction hold up to the Japanese made ones? I know historically both German and Japanese metalworking is some of (if not the best) on the planet.


 
The German/Schaller OFRs are fantastic units. Durable bridges that'll last you for years. Just as good as Gotoh's finest. Really, this is where the preference comes in. Unfortunately the OFR7 doesn't come in lo pro format unless it's the Korean made 1000 series (nearly as good). Really from this point on, it's all preference. 

I believe the OFR7 is a direct fit on the Edge Pro route so you shouldn't have a problem putting them in. Personally, I'd get a tech to do the retrofitting. 

Such a shame the Gotoh OFRs don't come in 7s, as I would have replaced the Edge Pros on my 2 1527s a long time ago. 



> I also think it would be downright hilarious to put an OFR7 on an Ibanez 7 string, especially considering how sacrilege some people consider that to be (I know I'd have to get it shimmed--I say 'get it shimmed' because I'm not quite at that level of working on my own gear yet).


 
That really depends on how many jemsite members you've been talking to.


----------



## narad (Dec 13, 2013)

tmo said:


> The bridge your guitar has IS AS GOOD AS THE LO PRO 7.



No such thing! But yes, not worth the cost/effort in that guitar IMO.


----------

